

Would a prime-based number system work? - erichocean

Is it possible to do a positional numbering system where, instead of the positions being powers of some base, the positions were the "next" largest prime?<p>Would such a system have any advantages over existing number systems?<p>Has anyone heard of such a thing?
======
anigbrowl
I have heard of such a thing, but can't remember the name of it right now -
I'm not much of a mathematician. [http://ask.metafilter.com/10114/Base-prime-
number-system-pos...](http://ask.metafilter.com/10114/Base-prime-number-
system-possible)

~~~
erichocean
Thanks!

